# the official stogie thread



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sorry about the crappy pics. it was a gift from my girl to me, aww.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Sweet humidifier box!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nice humi..

although those dial humi gauges look nice i would definately suggest gettting a digital one and those pucks are very tricky to maintain a consistant level get beads..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

looks really good, nice gift.

too bad you dont like cigars..


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ive got a humi that i never use. Was like a $120 with the digital temp/humi gauge.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i have had this one on the left for a year, i sold the one on the right

View attachment 124844


heres the interior, its only a 20 capacity but its nice..

View attachment 124845


and this is my larger one, 120 cap. ive had it for about 8 months

bottom level
View attachment 124850


top level
View attachment 124848


i cant find a good top shot, but this is what the top looks like
View attachment 124849


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

awesome. ill see how well the pucks work after i charge them. i also still have the digital remote thermometer/hygrometer here which allows for up to 4 remote locations. i'll just buy an extra remote for this humi.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Now u need to take a trip to TJ and buy a bunch of Cubans :nod:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fattykins said:


> awesome. ill see how well the pucks work after i charge them. i also still have the digital remote thermometer/hygrometer here which allows for up to 4 remote locations. i'll just buy an extra remote for this humi.


remember to only use distilled water, you dont want mold or fungus in your humi..

and dont put any gars in there until it maintains 70% +/- while empty with just the pucks. if you start loading it up before its ready the box will take the humidity from your gars..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

redrum781 said:


> awesome. ill see how well the pucks work after i charge them. i also still have the digital remote thermometer/hygrometer here which allows for up to 4 remote locations. i'll just buy an extra remote for this humi.


remember to only use distilled water, you dont want mold or fungus in your humi..

and dont put any gars in there until it maintains 70% +/- while empty with just the pucks. if you start loading it up before its ready the box will take the humidity from your gars..
[/quote]

yeah, the humi won't be ready until next weekish. which gives me time to make some orders. my buddy recommends the new ESGs for aging. and i'll finally get to order some partagas golds and blacks. only problem is that i'm going to be more poor than i was to begin with, which totally sucks.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fattykins said:


> awesome. ill see how well the pucks work after i charge them. i also still have the digital remote thermometer/hygrometer here which allows for up to 4 remote locations. i'll just buy an extra remote for this humi.


remember to only use distilled water, you dont want mold or fungus in your humi..

and dont put any gars in there until it maintains 70% +/- while empty with just the pucks. if you start loading it up before its ready the box will take the humidity from your gars..
[/quote]

yeah, the humi won't be ready until next weekish. which gives me time to make some orders. my buddy recommends the new ESGs for aging. and i'll finally get to order some partagas golds and blacks. only problem is that i'm going to be more poor than i was to begin with, which totally sucks.
[/quote]

try to get stuff off cigar bid, ive gottena few steals from there, just make sure your bid is below the actual costs, i see idiots way over bid on there..

personally i also like the partigas spanish rosadas its a yellowish label but they usually dont need to mellow out too much.. not sure which teh "esg" is but hte ashton vsg's are nice, expensive and age well..

speaking of aging, you reminded me, i have some stogies my g/f gave me last year for my birthday i should smoke one this weekend..


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

i wish i could get my humi at 70 percet, i wish I had something to put in there too


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice there guys-I'll have to post up my personal collection some time for yall!!!









One other thing here on the seasoning of your humpidor-Take a wet paper towl or a sponge as well and wipe the inside of your box down this will help tremendously!!!! i agree get rid of the analog and go digital-it will make life awhole lot easier in the long run man!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

the ashton esgs are a new line, "estate sun grown". 
http://www.ashtoncigar.com/New-Events.jsp

as of now they're hard to find as its limited thus far.

aks: i remember reading on clubstogie that wetting the wood can warp and sometimes damage it. some people have had luck but others advise against it. not sure if i wanna go that route just yet.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fattykins said:


> the ashton esgs are a new line, "estate sun grown".
> http://www.ashtoncigar.com/New-Events.jsp
> 
> as of now they're hard to find as its limited thus far.
> ...


most will tell you not to directly wet the wood but alot of people swear by it, i think the problem lies in that you tell someone to wet it and they take a dripping sponge and get t way way too wet..

the last humi i got the instructions say to set a dish of distilled water in the humi, i guess this will evaporate much faster then from the puck?

the last two humi's i got where from stores that had teh humis in there giant humi so i let them sit for a few days at home and found that they really didnt need much seasoning

i will have to keep an eye out for those esg, a new cigar shop recently opened on te highway that i pass on the way home i will have to stop in and look around


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, i dont wanna warp the wood so im just going to go with what was tried and proved. ill start seasoning tonight and buy an add-on remote for my wireless hygrometer this weekend.

the esgs are hyped a lot, not sure how good the smoke is though. but it's on the to-buy list for sure.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL-I do this with every humidor I work with-I guess it boils down to personel preference!!!!Do what you see fit-it was only a suggestion-







But I will tell ya that comes straight from the manufacturer themselves!!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> LOL-I do this with every humidor I work with-I guess it boils down to personel preference!!!!Do what you see fit-it was only a suggestion-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe thats why mine had such a hard time keeping at 70

do you have your temperature warmer to make it more humid?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> LOL-I do this with every humidor I work with-I guess it boils down to personel preference!!!!Do what you see fit-it was only a suggestion-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe thats why mine had such a hard time keeping at 70

do you have your temperature warmer to make it more humid?
[/quote]

Many things can play a factor as to why this is sir!!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

here are the stogies to occupy the humi first:



















they should be in next week.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Upmanns and cao's very nice fatty!!!!







I'm currently looking into a box of the rocky patel fusions!!!!!


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

i have some cubans, that got dryed out pretty bad. is it possible to get it back to normal?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

911 said:


> i have some cubans, that got dryed out pretty bad. is it possible to get it back to normal?


Yes it is-And it's a very long and delicate process to do this-Your best best is to go and talk to your local cigar store-They might beable to help ya out man-I know i do this kind of stuff all the time for my customers-I rent lockers in one of my main humidors to customers just for this reason!!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Upmanns and cao's very nice fatty!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only rocky patel i've had so far is a connecticut. do let me know how those fusions turn out. haven't seen them at my local shop but they look like a nice smoke.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fattykins said:


> Upmanns and cao's very nice fatty!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only rocky patel i've had so far is a connecticut. do let me know how those fusions turn out. haven't seen them at my local shop but they look like a nice smoke.
[/quote]

They should start to hit the shelves towards the end of the month sir!!!! it wont be long!!!How was your take on that connecticut-This will be my first box of them!!!!So yeah let me know sir!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Upmanns and cao's very nice fatty!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only rocky patel i've had so far is a connecticut. do let me know how those fusions turn out. haven't seen them at my local shop but they look like a nice smoke.
[/quote]

They should start to hit the shelves towards the end of the month sir!!!! it wont be long!!!How was your take on that connecticut-This will be my first box of them!!!!So yeah let me know sir!!!








[/quote]

ahh, well i guess that explains it. the connecticut was alright, i'd have to smoke another to give a good description as it was a couple weeks ago. but from what i remember it was an earthy and medium bodied smoke. the draw was okay but the smoke definitely degraded after the 50% mark. good luck with those fusions! btw, are you getting them for your shop? if so, how much can you sell me a box for with shipping to california? and what size boxes will you be getting in?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fattykins said:


> Upmanns and cao's very nice fatty!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only rocky patel i've had so far is a connecticut. do let me know how those fusions turn out. haven't seen them at my local shop but they look like a nice smoke.
[/quote]

They should start to hit the shelves towards the end of the month sir!!!! it wont be long!!!How was your take on that connecticut-This will be my first box of them!!!!So yeah let me know sir!!!








[/quote]

ahh, well i guess that explains it. the connecticut was alright, i'd have to smoke another to give a good description as it was a couple weeks ago. but from what i remember it was an earthy and medium bodied smoke. the draw was okay but the smoke definitely degraded after the 50% mark. good luck with those fusions! btw, are you getting them for your shop? if so, how much can you sell me a box for with shipping to california? and what size boxes will you be getting in?
[/quote]
i will hit you up on a pm tomarrow sir-i'm getting ready to leave now!!!! Dont let me forget this time man like I did with those damn cubans!!!!!!But i will get to it in the morning my time!!!!







Yes i already have them on order-They will be here shortly!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

most definitely. i'm heading out for training as well. if you dont get to me first, i'll definitely pm you tomorrow.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fattykins said:


> here are the stogies to occupy the humi first:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey awesome choice on the criollo (sp) that was teh first box i bought for my 120, those really are a great cigar, i have a few laeft from last year and there very nice with the age..

you guys ever smoke the uppman vintage cameroons? there actually almost like the criollo


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Your girl doesn't love you.. she want's you to die early coz u be smokin' the NIcotine...hehehe.. Nice HUMIDIFIER tho'


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wasabi-glow said:


> Your girl doesn't love you.. she want's you to die early coz u be smokin' the NIcotine...hehehe.. Nice HUMIDIFIER tho'


HUMIDOR.







i guess its a good thing that we don't inhale the cigars, huh?

i havent tried the upmann cameroons. whats the price on them? i gotta say though, my favorite cao is the brazilia series. i had a brazilia anaconda on saturday and it could easily become my daily smoke. well, one of the smaller brazilias anyway.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fattykins said:


> Your girl doesn't love you.. she want's you to die early coz u be smokin' the NIcotine...hehehe.. Nice HUMIDIFIER tho'


HUMIDOR.







i guess its a good thing that we don't inhale the cigars, huh?

i havent tried the upmann cameroons. whats the price on them? i gotta say though, my favorite cao is the brazilia series. i had a brazilia anaconda on saturday and it could easily become my daily smoke. well, one of the smaller brazilias anyway.
[/quote]

im not sure if they have two camaroon lines but it has to be the vintage camaroon, they are usualyl about 5-6 for a robusto in the shops so you should be able to find them cheaper on line for a fiver. i tired a few sizes and found the robusto to be the best size for this blend..

i have one of those its been resting for a pretty long time, i do really like maduros but i have to be honest this one scares me, its got to be longer then a churchill..

i really havent been smoking many gars since mid summer though, between march and august i smoked about 100 cigars and by august i was burnt out..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Your girl doesn't love you.. she want's you to die early coz u be smokin' the NIcotine...hehehe.. Nice HUMIDIFIER tho'


HUMIDOR.







i guess its a good thing that we don't inhale the cigars, huh?

i havent tried the upmann cameroons. whats the price on them? i gotta say though, my favorite cao is the brazilia series. i had a brazilia anaconda on saturday and it could easily become my daily smoke. well, one of the smaller brazilias anyway.
[/quote]

im not sure if they have two camaroon lines but it has to be the vintage camaroon, they are usualyl about 5-6 for a robusto in the shops so you should be able to find them cheaper on line for a fiver. i tired a few sizes and found the robusto to be the best size for this blend..

i have one of those its been resting for a pretty long time, i do really like maduros but i have to be honest this one scares me, its got to be longer then a churchill..

i really havent been smoking many gars since mid summer though, between march and august i smoked about 100 cigars and by august i was burnt out..
[/quote]

ill definitely try one. the monarch tubos are pretty cheap right now at cigarbid. box of 10 for $28 so i couldn't pass it up. the bid ends tomorrow. and the criollos are $11 for a 5 pack.

the anacondas look a bit intimidating but it's really smooth smoke. by far the best i've had this year along with the don carlos and padron 2k and 6k that i had, and for $7-$8 bucks a stick you can't beat it.

i haven't really smoked much either. was a bit short on funds.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fattykins said:


> ill definitely try one. the monarch tubos are pretty cheap right now at cigarbid. box of 10 for $28 so i couldn't pass it up. the bid ends tomorrow. and the criollos are $11 for a 5 pack.
> 
> the anacondas look a bit intimidating but it's really smooth smoke. by far the best i've had this year along with the don carlos and padron 2k and 6k that i had, and for $7-$8 bucks a stick you can't beat it.
> 
> i haven't really smoked much either. was a bit short on funds.


you only got a fiver of criollos? i had to go for the full box..

View attachment 124997


pm me your addy and ill send you a few of these to add to your growing collection

View attachment 124998


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thought I would just share a few-Nothing special here-Just the basics!!!!! I'll take some pics of what I have at home for yall soon!!!! This is just what I currently have to smoke out at my shop-

















And my new upright that I just purchased-It will be getting moved home next month!!!So yes It is at my shop right now,But I have no other place to store it-I got a huge walk in humidor for my customers!!!!









Dont no why that came out side ways but it will still give you an idea on how big it is!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You guys are friggin awesome.

Does anyone put the cigars in the freezer to keep them longer? My humidor sucks, so I'm looking for alternatives until I'm out of school again with a real job...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> You guys are friggin awesome.
> 
> Does anyone put the cigars in the freezer to keep them longer? My humidor sucks, so I'm looking for alternatives until I'm out of school again with a real job...


Never put cigars in the freezer ace!!!!!! There is many of alternative ways to keep cigars-Most people use a dish of water or what are called "crystals" for the most part and vary greatly as well for humidification and keep them stored in a tupperwhare container!!!!Best best is if you got a cigar shop locally-just stop in and tell them your situation and see what they suggest-Or hit up ne one of us and I'm sure we can get you situated sir!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ill pm you asap nismo. likewise, gimme your info and ill bomb you when i get the chance.

ak: nice collection. but you just had to rub in those vintage cubans, huh? lol.

ace: don't freeze your gars, that's horrible and an easy way to ruin a good one. a very easy way to store some cigars is a tupperdor. i made a while ago and used it store my singles for a bit. just get a rubbermaid container with a good seal but not air tight. throw in some beads from viper, line it with spanish cedar on the sides and voila. only problem is that you have to keep it around 70% full with cigars at all times to maintain the proper 70% rh.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fattykins said:


> ill pm you asap nismo. likewise, gimme your info and ill bomb you when i get the chance.
> 
> ak: nice collection. but you just had to rub in those vintage cubans, huh? lol.
> 
> ace: don't freeze your gars, that's horrible and an easy way to ruin a good one. a very easy way to store some cigars is a tupperdor. i made a while ago and used it store my singles for a bit. just get a rubbermaid container with a good seal but not air tight. throw in some beads from viper, line it with spanish cedar on the sides and voila. only problem is that you have to keep it around 70% full with cigars at all times to maintain the proper 70% rh.


damn you have learned alot in teh last 6+ months

clubstogie is a wealth of info..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> ill pm you asap nismo. likewise, gimme your info and ill bomb you when i get the chance.
> 
> ak: nice collection. but you just had to rub in those vintage cubans, huh? lol.
> 
> ace: don't freeze your gars, that's horrible and an easy way to ruin a good one. a very easy way to store some cigars is a tupperdor. i made a while ago and used it store my singles for a bit. just get a rubbermaid container with a good seal but not air tight. throw in some beads from viper, line it with spanish cedar on the sides and voila. only problem is that you have to keep it around 70% full with cigars at all times to maintain the proper 70% rh.


damn you have learned alot in teh last 6+ months

clubstogie is a wealth of info..
[/quote]

yeah man, it's amazing how much i learned on there. i dont even think ive ever posted on there once, all i use is the search feature and i get all the info i need.

however, i disassembled my xikar cutter (for what reason, i don't know), and spent an hour and a half trying to put it back together because i couldn't find any assembly plans online. but now that i know how to do it, i'm thinking of parkerizing the blades for that nice blue, scratch resistant steel.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fattykins said:


> ill pm you asap nismo. likewise, gimme your info and ill bomb you when i get the chance.
> 
> ak: nice collection. but you just had to rub in those vintage cubans, huh? lol.
> 
> ace: don't freeze your gars, that's horrible and an easy way to ruin a good one. a very easy way to store some cigars is a tupperdor. i made a while ago and used it store my singles for a bit. just get a rubbermaid container with a good seal but not air tight. throw in some beads from viper, line it with spanish cedar on the sides and voila. only problem is that you have to keep it around 70% full with cigars at all times to maintain the proper 70% rh.


damn you have learned alot in teh last 6+ months

clubstogie is a wealth of info..
[/quote]

yeah man, it's amazing how much i learned on there. i dont even think ive ever posted on there once, all i use is the search feature and i get all the info i need.

however, i disassembled my xikar cutter (for what reason, i don't know), and spent an hour and a half trying to put it back together because i couldn't find any assembly plans online. but now that i know how to do it, i'm thinking of parkerizing the blades for that nice blue, scratch resistant steel.
[/quote]

i like to read some of those guys reviews, some are very well written..

how do you like the xikar? i just cant puch my self to get one since i get a good cut off the cheap o single blades and when they get worn i just toss it and get another and use the money saved for more gars..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i got a cheapie double blade guillotine for my first. the xikar came with the cohiba red dot 3 pack. i think the main thing about xikar that i like is that it's fairly heavy. the blades have weight to them and its much easier to get a cleaner cut. and the spring action opening makes it pretty fancy to look at too. and to top it off, xikar offers a lifetime warranty. if you need blade sharpening, repairs, or a replacement because it's failed to function from regular use, they'll fix it or replace it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Gotcha, thanks fatty and AK, no 'gars in the freezer. I'll just smoke 'em when I get 'em for now. There's a great shop in New Orleans that I need to frequent more often.

Come to think of it... I'm going to the Aquarium tomorrow... any tips on what to get?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> Gotcha, thanks fatty and AK, no 'gars in the freezer. I'll just smoke 'em when I get 'em for now. There's a great shop in New Orleans that I need to frequent more often.
> 
> Come to think of it... I'm going to the Aquarium tomorrow... any tips on what to get?


it can be difficult to accurately suggest a stogie for someone elses tastes..

there are certain names that you can rely on producing a quality product no matter what variety you choose and some will get more for the name then the quality of tobacco but alot of teh old relaiables have a line in there selecetion that just isnt right for some people

i like AVO's but you pay more for the name and i dont care for some of the blends same goes for CAO..

cao gold is anice lighter easy going smoke that should be reasonably priced.

alot of people like monticristo's i dont generally smoke them though

romeo y jullieta has sone decent medium body smokes like the cedros (ceder wrapped)

the AVo number 9's are adecent mild med smoke but slightly more expensive

davidoff's are good but overpriced

padron 3000's are nice in either shade wrapper there madurowrapper for that line is lighter then most

arturo fuente double cheatues are very nice or pretty much and a. fuente except maybe the curly heads

ashton's are great but on the higher side of price

same for diamond crown and pryme

many of teh darker more expensive smokes like opus x and ashton vsg's will most likely knock a casual smoker on there kiester

well theres a few to look for

out of all of them i dont think you can go wrong with a A, fuente with the green trim on the band like the rothschilds, that size gives you the blend of a robusto but not quite teh 45 -60 minutes of smoke that a robusto will usually provide and tehy are usually reasonably priced..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Let's keep this thread alive (I doubt it will be destroyed by teens for once :laugh: ). I'll let you guys know what I get tomorrow....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> Let's keep this thread alive (I doubt it will be destroyed by teens for once :laugh: ). I'll let you guys know what I get tomorrow....


Please do-And I will try to get more indepth with my answers and try to actually hold a conversation on this issue!!!!! I'll get ontop of things tomarrow!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll probably throw some humidors and their prices your guys' way to see what y'all think....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> I'll probably throw some humidors and their prices your guys' way to see what y'all think....


never a problem sir-Just hit us up


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, found my crappy little humidor. Those cigars were nice, now they look like they could go up in flames and crumble if you look at them wrong.







Any tricks to rehabilitation of these?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

montecristo #4 was nice to me. but when i first started with stogies i went balls out and grabbed the medium and full bodied cigars. some of the mild cigars that come to mind are the curly head, padron 3000 in maduro, and the cohiba red dot A. but hell, you should always dabble and see what tastes best for you. personally, i'm fond of double maduro and brazilian.

but definitely check out the padron thousand series. i don't think i know anyone that doesnt like them. and if your shop carries them, try the 5 vegas A. awesome cigars for dirt cheap.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll write these down (actually print this out)









How often do you guys smoke?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

acestro said:


> Ah, found my crappy little humidor. Those cigars were nice, now they look like they could go up in flames and crumble if you look at them wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


depends on the extent of the damage, i'd assume. if any of the wood is warped and destroyed then it probably won't contain the humidity well and may result in dried cigars and possibly mold. i'd say make a tupperdor for now and buy a 50ct humi on cigarbid. you can get them for around $40 if you find a good lot.

p.s. i used to smoke one every 2 days. when i went jobless i stopped smoking entirely. the past few months i usually only smoke when i go out with my buddies that are also into stogies (only 2 friends). but i may kick smoking cigarettes entirely and resort to a nice stogie at the end of the day.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The humidor is fine (not warped at all), the stupid sponge thing doesn't (never) seem to work (always drying up). It's the cigars that I'm worried about for now, but I guess I'll just get something new tomorrow.

Any tips on keeping this small humidor at the right humidity?

And I might do the every couple of days thing too. I never smoked cigarettes, so I figure I've got 35 years of no nicotine backing me up.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

acestro said:


> The humidor is fine (not warped at all), the stupid sponge thing doesn't (never) seem to work (always drying up). It's the cigars that I'm worried about for now, but I guess I'll just get something new tomorrow.
> 
> Any tips on keeping this small humidor at the right humidity?
> 
> And I might do the every couple of days thing too. I never smoked cigarettes, so I figure I've got 35 years of no nicotine backing me up.:laugh:


if it's not warped on the outside or inside then you're fine. if you can find a tobacco shop that sells humidfying beads, pick those up. you can just put them in a mesh bag or stocking, spray them with some distilled water and put them in the humidor.

before putting gars into a humidor, you gotta season it. put the beads in the humidor and let it sit for about a week for it to stabilize. try to keep the temperature @ 70f and the humidity at 70%. shouldnt be too hard to keep it at 70 since its cooling down. as long as you don't keep it open for extended periods of time it should be fine.

also, you can pickup a nice digital hygrometer (wireless) at radioshack for about 20-30 bucks. and it you can monitor up to 3 remote locations. helps alot.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm starting to see how there's a magazine devoted to cigars.









Did I see 1965 cubans in your collection AK??? I have to wonder if you ever plan to smoke those!











fattykins said:


> The humidor is fine (not warped at all), the stupid sponge thing doesn't (never) seem to work (always drying up). It's the cigars that I'm worried about for now, but I guess I'll just get something new tomorrow.
> 
> Any tips on keeping this small humidor at the right humidity?
> 
> And I might do the every couple of days thing too. I never smoked cigarettes, so I figure I've got 35 years of no nicotine backing me up.:laugh:


if it's not warped on the outside or inside then you're fine. if you can find a tobacco shop that sells humidfying beads, pick those up. you can just put them in a mesh bag or stocking, spray them with some distilled water and put them in the humidor.

before putting gars into a humidor, you gotta season it. put the beads in the humidor and let it sit for about a week for it to stabilize. try to keep the temperature @ 70f and the humidity at 70%. shouldnt be too hard to keep it at 70 since its cooling down. as long as you don't keep it open for extended periods of time it should be fine.

also, you can pickup a nice digital hygrometer (wireless) at radioshack for about 20-30 bucks. and it you can monitor up to 3 remote locations. helps alot.
[/quote]

How does the humidity stay at 70? That's something I never understood.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

acestro said:


> The humidor is fine (not warped at all), the stupid sponge thing doesn't (never) seem to work (always drying up). It's the cigars that I'm worried about for now, but I guess I'll just get something new tomorrow.
> 
> Any tips on keeping this small humidor at the right humidity?
> 
> And I might do the every couple of days thing too. I never smoked cigarettes, so I figure I've got 35 years of no nicotine backing me up.:laugh:


if it's not warped on the outside or inside then you're fine. if you can find a tobacco shop that sells humidfying beads, pick those up. you can just put them in a mesh bag or stocking, spray them with some distilled water and put them in the humidor.

before putting gars into a humidor, you gotta season it. put the beads in the humidor and let it sit for about a week for it to stabilize. try to keep the temperature @ 70f and the humidity at 70%. shouldnt be too hard to keep it at 70 since its cooling down. as long as you don't keep it open for extended periods of time it should be fine.

also, you can pickup a nice digital hygrometer (wireless) at radioshack for about 20-30 bucks. and it you can monitor up to 3 remote locations. helps alot.
[/quote]

How does the humidity stay at 70? That's something I never understood.
[/quote]

the beads are made in such a way that they only retain a certain amount of water. the beads from viper are arguably the best. i can't remember the specifics as it confused me a bit too, but theyre tested to maintain a relative humidity of 70% when it's 70 degrees. i know that doesn't help, but i'm sure nismo or aks can describe it more accurately.

heres a good article from clubstogie:



> Humidification beads are a moisture sensitive silica material which absorbs and desorbs moisture in order to offset changes in relative humidity (RH). The beads are generally available preset to a specific RH, in the case of cigars 65% and 70%. Opinions differ as to what is the "best" RH for cigars but most BOTLs seem to prefer 65% and that is my experience as well.
> 
> Humidification beads were first developed for the art and museum industry and are used extensively by that industry for the stable storage of priceless artifacts and art. The manufacturer I purchase the beads I sell also supplies places such as the Smithsonian and The National Archives.
> 
> ...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That actually helps a lot. So it's the nature of those beads (and in theory the nature of that weird sponge). I'll find those beads at that cigar shop tomorrow hopefully.... thanks guys!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> How often do you guys smoke?


summer time i smoke on the weekends or if its nice out i sit outside and smoke one after dinner. on the weekends ill smoke one or two if i go fishing on a boat, if i get up and it looks like it will be a long day ill smoke one right after breakfast, mid afternoon, before dinner after dinner..

three a day isnt too bad if you sapce it out and there all robustos, ive smoked five in a day and it was just too much.. not to mention the costs..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

5 in a day?!









I got a couple cigars today and a new sponge thing for my humidor. My old cigars are crap, even though the guy gave me tips on how to rehabilitate them (but on has some mildew, not worth it IMO).

The cigars I got were specialty ones made by some Cubans in New Orleans (you can see them making them in the store). It's a cool place and the guy added to the knowledge I gleaned from you guys. I'll get pics and share later, but I'd guess you guys havent seen these.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i dont know aboutthose "cubans in teh street rolling them" cigars, its all about the tobacco for a good cigar..

it has to be the right seed grown in the right soil harvested at teh right time and aged for teh right time then blended witht he right conbination of other tobaccos and wrapped witht he right leaf.. there are millions of rollers that can produce a quality cigar looking cigar with the shittiest tobacco but the thing the makes the difference is the leaf..

most of the brands use the saem growers and just work with them to create differnt blends for unique lines with in the brands.. davidoff produces many brands like AVO and ZINO.. A. fuente is another one.

brand like puros indios, gurkha rocky patel, torano, indian tabac alot of them all come from teh same factories but haev differnt blends.

this is also how the cuban's are produced, the govt owns the factories and differnt factories produce differtn bardns or differnt lines within the brands based on what blends are used..

with the right money and marketing plans any one of us could approach a cigar company and pitch them a new botique brand and they could say ok we will give these this kind of blend to fit the target market for your marketing..

example Zino is produced by davidoff for i think p.diddy, the labels and teh packaging is to attract the "i want to look sophisticated rich im in the VIP" crowd but the cigar its self is fairly mild and most affcianados soud know you could get virtually the exact same smoking experiance from platinum bundles unbanded cigars, same blend same rollers just with out the flashy packaging and less then half the price..

gotta go to lunch will continue later


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, I've smoked the CAO and some others and I think these compared to that. I haven't smoked any of these yet, probably tonight.

It sucked, I had the list from you and fattykins on a piece of paper, I walk in.... and I see the selection.









But there's a shop nearby that should have more selection so I can compare....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> It sucked, I had the list from you and fattykins on a piece of paper, I walk in.... and I see the selection.


bah dont sweat it.. as long as you didntpay more the 4-7 per stick then you didnt do too bad a cigar shop, its like most any product you can get them cheaper off the web but theres somehting about going to a store and picking things out and leaving with them that i personaly perfer sometimes, i like to interact with people, ask questions, feel the roll, smell the gars, see the leaf and the variations from blend to blend.. you pay more but you get the experiane and you dont have to wait..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, they were right at that price. Anything you can get from seeing those leaves?

And you're right, the experience itself is cool.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dont have time to tonight But I have some new pics to share tomarrow!!!!! I just recieved my personal order!!!!!!1 Would like to see what you guys have to say!!!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great thread, guys..

I am a n00b cigar smoker. I have been smoking only 1 or 2 a month, maybe 3. I had a Partaga, Montecristo, and a Bacarrat.. and enjoyed them. I have no idea what blend they were, or anything..

About 6-7 years ago, my X-girlfriend bought me one of those little humidors with the hockey puck, and don't know how it is supposed to be used, or recharged.. the only thing I know about it is you have to use distilled water with it.. I'm not even sure the guages work on it.. lol
Help? 
--Sorry for throwing you guys off your conversation..
I guess I can search this thread for brands, and blends to try.. Sounds good..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Great thread, guys..
> 
> I am a n00b cigar smoker. I have been smoking only 1 or 2 a month, maybe 3. I had a Partaga, Montecristo, and a Bacarrat.. and enjoyed them. I have no idea what blend they were, or anything..
> 
> ...


'
if you like the sweetness of the baccarat or other "flavored" cigars you might like teh kaluha's or some of the ACID/drew estates brand cigar..

the kaluhas are tasty but tend to be alittle over priced

another reasonably priced gar that i think taste some what similar to cuban cohibas are the La Vieja Habana - leathr patch



> The exclusive "Leather Patch" series from La Vieja Habana is a high-end puro that will impress you from the start. The wrapper is a shiny, smooth, special Cameroon leaf from West Africa (called "Adobe") draped over an all-Nicaraguan long-leaf blend. Upon lighting, some serious spices instantly greet the palate tickling the tip of the tongue. In fact, after the full and flavorful start, it mellows fast, developing a woodsy, smooth and leathery flavor - a very eventful smoke, burning even and true, holding an appealing salt and pepper ash throughout.


..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Great thread, guys..
> 
> I am a n00b cigar smoker. I have been smoking only 1 or 2 a month, maybe 3. I had a Partaga, Montecristo, and a Bacarrat.. and enjoyed them. I have no idea what blend they were, or anything..
> 
> ...


charge the puck first by soaking it with distilled water. don't let it sit in the water, just give it a dip and wipe off all of the excess dripping water. put it in the humidor and set a bowl or dish of distilled water inside and close the box. monitor the humidity often, it'll be ready when the rh is 70% (or 65% depending on your preference). the guage in there is probably the hygrometer. simple enough to read, whatever number it's on is the relative humidity inside of the box.

its good to get a wireless thermometer/hygrometer to place inside there for more accurate and convenient readings.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks so much, fatty..

Nis, I don't need to have flavored cigars, I tried those because they are good beginner cigars I've heard.
I wouldn't mind some more suggestions, and thanks for the reply!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

starting with flavored cigars is probably worse if you want to get serious about cigars. all it does is detract from the true flavors of the leaves. and if you're to get used to the flavored crap, when you move over to the real stuff it'll taste gross for a while.

for instance, i was smoking menthols for a while. when i tried smoking regular cigarettes they tasted like asshole and vice versa.

there are some good cigars listed in page 1. not sure if acestro has tried any of them yet, but you should take a look at those two.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

just ordered a fiver of...










for $11. cant beat that for an awesome smoke.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, here is my barren paraphernalia.. I broke down and bought a Cohiba today for a tasty fruit drink with my football..
I must say, it was worth all the $13.50 I paid for it.. Great cigar. I got there exactly as the guy was closing, so I didn't get a chance to browse the whole humidor, and talk to him.. The humidor was huge, and very well kept. 
Lots of great cigars in there. I will be back








If I can get my humidor working properly, how long will it keep cigars for? IS this one a waste of time? Is investing in a box of gars, or a half box worth it? Bah, I'm such a noob here, but I must admit that I enjoy a good stogie every now and then..

Thanks in advance for any time..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

looks like a 20ct humi that's in good condition. there's no reason it shouldn't work. but if you wanted to be safe, you could get the floral sponge out of the puck and replace it with beads. if, for whatever reason, the humidor doesn't maintain a constant RH or any humidity at all, then it's only as good as an empty box and you'd be better off keeping the gars in tupperware. but there doesn't seem to be any visible reason why it shouldn't.

i think buyin an entire box of stogies is only good if you know you like those cigars. there's no point in spending 200 bucks on a box of cigars that you might not even like. i'd say buy a bunch of singles and see which ones you liek the most. narrow it down and then you can start buying larger quantities. for instance, a full box of your favorite, most often smoked gar. then you can buy a 10ct box of your second favorite, or buy two fivers of your second choice gars. you may also want to buy larger quantities of other cigars because they may taste better after being aged for a few months.

so, buy a bunch of singles, let them sit or smoke them. whichever ones you like the most are the ones that you should invest in.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^Cool.. thanks.. Umm.. lol -I guess the 'beads' can be bought at the cigar shop?
What humidity level should the humidor read?

How long with the 'beads' work in there? Any idea? And, can you use the beads in a tupperware container?
I notice the puck is pretty wierd, and seems useless.. lol

Oh, and the Cohiba that I smoked was outstanding.. nice bite, but not overpowering at all. Great smoke


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

the beads should last a long time, but will need to be recharged from time-to-time (not often). you can usually find them at any reputable tobacco shop. and yes, you can use them in a tupperware container. i went over using them on the first page. large tupperware container = cheap and easy "tupperdor".

if you buy beads and charge them properly, they will automatically stay at the same relative humidity. the company viper makes the beads in 65% and 70% rh. so they shouldn't be much problem at all, just spray about 60% of the beads with some distilled water and throw them in the box.

i noticed the label on the cohibas. the red dots are a good smoke. i went through a few lonsdale grandes not too long ago.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

.. I need to learn gar lingo lol...

Thanks Fatty.. good info for me. I will keep all that you are telling me in mind for sure..
Like I was saying, I like a good gar about 2-3X a month, so a box or so would give me some nicely aged gars for greater pleasure.. ? 
Do all gars, or just some, age well?
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Found out where the best cigar shop is in my area. I'll try this again!







I was in New Orleans all weekend and didn't smoke one.







I dont know how that happened!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fattykins said:


> the beads should last a long time, but will need to be recharged from time-to-time (not often). you can usually find them at any reputable tobacco shop. and yes, you can use them in a tupperware container. i went over using them on the first page. large tupperware container = cheap and easy "tupperdor".
> 
> if you buy beads and charge them properly, they will automatically stay at the same relative humidity. the company viper makes the beads in 65% and 70% rh. so they shouldn't be much problem at all, just spray about 60% of the beads with some distilled water and throw them in the box.
> 
> i noticed the label on the cohibas. the red dots are a good smoke. i went through a few lonsdale grandes not too long ago.


i rufuse to pay the price gouge on a red dot, i got my cuabn cohibas in the dominican republic for less then they charge for dominican cohibas here.. and teh dominican cohibas are no where near close to the cuban ones, but that holds true for most all brands that haev both cuban and dominican lines.. the cuban cohiba nd dominican cohiba arent even the saem company. i guess because cuba is communist we dont acknowldege and trademark or copy rights for the name..


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

im actually selling my cigar humi in the member classifieds if anyone is interested, 60+ shipping negationable with pics


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> i rufuse to pay the price gouge on a red dot, i got my cuabn cohibas in the dominican republic for less then they charge for dominican cohibas here.. and teh dominican cohibas are no where near close to the cuban ones, but that holds true for most all brands that haev both cuban and dominican lines.. the cuban cohiba nd dominican cohiba arent even the saem company. i guess because cuba is communist we dont acknowldege and trademark or copy rights for the name..


yeah, the red dots are expensive, not worth the 13-14 bucks a stick, but they're a decent smoke imo. i've yet to true a true cuban cohiba as of yet so i can't compare them. i was also confused with the naming between the two. the owner of a shop had to explain to me that the two cohibas werent the same. i was thrown off by the different logos and what not.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> i got my cuabn cohibas in the dominican republic for less then they charge for dominican cohibas here..


Where, (more like) 'how' did you get those?







what is the difference on the label?



> you'll taste a difference for sure.










cool!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

here is what I have just recieved-This is to start on filling my new upright that I bought just recently!!!!More to come of course!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow AK.... just..... wow.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

#15s









i take it those are for your shop? what number montecristos are in the yellow box?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fattykins said:


> Wow AK.... just..... wow.


Thanks ace-It's a start-i will have some nicer ones comming in soon!!!







I should be recieving a box of the rockey patel connecticut's today as well!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> #15s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah sir-These are personal-I have to fill that big ass upright of mine some how!!!!








the yellow box is montecristo #2's
[/quote]

wow, i'm jealous


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fattykins said:


> #15s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah sir-These are personal-I have to fill that big ass upright of mine some how!!!!








the yellow box is montecristo #2's
[/quote]

wow, i'm jealous








[/quote]

dont be sir-It has taken me along time to beable to invest this kind of money into this hobby of mine!!! This is the one thing I dont mind spending some serious money into-i dont have much of a life-so why not spoil myself!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice way to pass the short days and long night this winter, eh?

Link to bluyak's humidor:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=138073

It's nice, but I think my wimpy one is working (otherwise I would have gone for it).


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > i got my cuabn cohibas in the dominican republic for less then they charge for dominican cohibas here..
> 
> 
> Where, (more like) 'how' did you get those?
> ...


they had them in the store at the resort i was staying at, fortunately in the un-opened box so i was able to inspect the export/tax seal to ensure they were authentic..

these are the bands from wheni was in the dominican republic for the week bottom right is teh siglio II band..










as far as bringing them back i think the govt doesntrealyl care about a few its a waste of time but to bring backa couple boxes that could be resold for 400 - 600 a box tehy would be more concerned.. honestly people order tehm from retailers in europe all the time, they cost way too much though.. for the cost of two boxes i could take a trip to the DR and buy the same gars for 1/2 or 1/3 of th price and enjoy a great vacation..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> for the cost of two boxes i could take a trip to the DR and buy the same gars for 1/2 or 1/3 of th price and enjoy a great vacation..


Ummm.... Wow.. Next time you go, let me place an order with you.. lol (I don't expect you to do that..)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good title change fattykins


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > for the cost of two boxes i could take a trip to the DR and buy the same gars for 1/2 or 1/3 of th price and enjoy a great vacation..
> 
> 
> Ummm.... Wow.. Next time you go, let me place an order with you.. lol (I don't expect you to do that..)


well unfortunately i dont think im going to be able to make that trip this year, my g/f friends getting marrie in aruba so i might have to go for that.. i really dont want to go to aruba, its going to be more expensive then the DR less relaxing since its a wedding plus i just dont really feel like going to aruba, there are alot of other islands i would rather go to


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I was concieved in Aruba! LOL -My parents went there on a vacation with my older brothers before I was... they told me that is how it went..
But I screamed for the first time back in Bay Shore, LI.. lol..

I shot you a PM with an off-the-wall question nis.. hope you don't mind.. lol
Man, I haven't been on a vacation for a very long time.. something near the equator sounds awesome lol
I want to go to the gar store right now, but I'm car less right now.. wife took it to work.. lol -Guess I'll do some tank maintenance. lol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I was concieved in Aruba! LOL -My parents went there on a vacation with my older brothers before I was... they told me that is how it went..
> But I screamed for the first time back in Bay Shore, LI.. lol..
> 
> I shot you a PM with an off-the-wall question nis.. hope you don't mind.. lol
> ...


i thnk i will be out in pittsburg for a wedding next fall, once that time rolls around and i ahve a better idea of whats going on we might have to meet up and smoke some stogies and argue about religon j/k


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> i thnk i will be out in pittsburg for a wedding next fall, once that time rolls around and i ahve a better idea of whats going on we might have to meet up and smoke some stogies and argue about religon j/k


Sounds awesome, nis! -I would be down with that for sure!

And let's not argue about it.. hehe.. I have come to realize (later is better than never ) that I can not, nor should I, try to argue someone into believing anything I say, let alone about such a difficult thing to understand.
It is always a pleaure to meet a fellow p-furian


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

fattykins said:


> sorry about the crappy pics. it was a gift from my girl to me, aww.


Damn right I bought this humidor for you. Beats that lil piece of sh*t box you had, you know.. the itty bitty Cohiba one. I go big sucka. =]


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> sorry about the crappy pics. it was a gift from my girl to me, aww.


Damn right I bought this humidor for you. Beats that lil piece of sh*t box you had, you know.. the itty bitty Cohiba one. I go big sucka. =]
[/quote]

that was just the empty cigar box


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

haha lovers quarrel.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

those montecristos are the only cigars i ever had in my humi







I cant afford nice cigars and fish


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

fattykins said:


> sorry about the crappy pics. it was a gift from my girl to me, aww.


Damn right I bought this humidor for you. Beats that lil piece of sh*t box you had, you know.. the itty bitty Cohiba one. I go big sucka. =]
[/quote]

that was just the empty cigar box








[/quote]

durrrr.... still... f*ck that cohiba box... in the trash it shall go =) except for the cigar cutter... even tho i can do wayyyyyyyyy better.









camilleeee goes big. enough said.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hahah, no problem there









has anyone tried the visol 4-blade scissors? they look really fancy, something i might use as a center piece cutter for a table. but not sure how well they function. any comments?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fattykins said:


> hahah, no problem there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those things look crazy, i would try them if someone had them but wouldnt buy them

i have a pair of scissors, my buddies bust my balls and ask if im a moile (sp).. they give a good cut but its tricky to get the right angle for a straight clean cut..

heres a snap i just took of my setup


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nice setup. is that a don carlos on the top row? can't really see the label :/


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fattykins said:


> nice setup. is that a don carlos on the top row? can't really see the label :/


i have a couple AVO's couple CAO's gurkha g3's, pietro, rocky patel 92', fake cohiba, punch, ashton maduro and an unbanded cuban my buddy brought back from the dr last month.. the selection is running thin i have been buying since the beging of teh summer..

another gar i like by the way is the punch gran puro reaonable price medium body smoke and teh 54 ring guage gives a really nice draw either center punched or cut..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

only punch i've had so far was the grand cru, wasn't a huge fan of it. but i've read alot about the gran puro, it seems to get good reviews.

do you really notice a difference with punching and cutting? i've smoked one punched stogie and i doubt that's enough to give me an idea of the difference in draws.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fattykins said:


> only punch i've had so far was the grand cru, wasn't a huge fan of it. but i've read alot about the gran puro, it seems to get good reviews.
> 
> do you really notice a difference with punching and cutting? i've smoked one punched stogie and i doubt that's enough to give me an idea of the difference in draws.


it really depends on the guage of the stogie and the roll, punch works well on 50 ring guage looser density gars, harder to draw gars are better with a cut end, ive never tried a notch cut though


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice setup nismo. I have to pass on bluyak's humi







Otherwise I'd be just like bluyak; no money for cigars!









/cant wait until I have this friggin PhD


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

acestro said:


> Nice setup nismo. I have to pass on bluyak's humi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all good, you don't need it. just make a tupperdor.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

bombs away.. fitting avatar fatty..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> bombs away.. fitting avatar fatty..


><


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

there is a very very good show on cigars on the history channel right now in the east coast might eb on tlater for you west coasters


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ill keep the tv on. just in time too, i got my shipment of upmanns tonight. fine looking stogies.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm writing all these gar names down for when I got the time to head on over to the shop







thanks guys


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

definately try the ghirka g3's mang, i bought a box, things are effing incredible...that's what's in my humi right now, just g3's, i gotta go out and grab some rocky sun growns, and re-stock my punch selection...i havent had a punch in a while...(no pun intended)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ok, I want to check and see if I bought the right stuff, and see what else I might need to get my humi on track..

I bought this Thermo-Hygrometer, and these beads for my 20ct box..

Did I do good, or mess up? The beads say they keep the humidity @ 60%..
I just wrote them a note if they could change my order to the 70% ones.. I didn't realize I bought those ones until I posted this! LOL









Will I need anything else, or anything?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nope, that's all you really need. looks good to me







just be sure to use distilled water when you charge the beads.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks, fatty.. but what if I get stuck with the 60% beads? is that still ok?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that *might* be a little too dry. i say go with what has proven to work, 65% or 70% beads.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

fattykins said:


> that *might* be a little too dry. i say go with what has proven to work, 65% or 70% beads.










I sent them an email, with my concearn about the 60% beads.. He changed my order, and even updated my reciept, and gave me priority shipping as well --70% beads on their way!

Nice guy! I can't wait now ---I'm happy







thanks for the help.. but once I get my humi in order, I'm going to get a bunch of gars that you guys have mentioned, and then ask you what would be a good deal on some of them if you don't mind


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

A guy that lives in the building I work at is good friends with the owner of cigar aficionado and is gonna hook it up(too bad im not a cigar kind of guy)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> that *might* be a little too dry. i say go with what has proven to work, 65% or 70% beads.










I sent them an email, with my concearn about the 60% beads.. He changed my order, and even updated my reciept, and gave me priority shipping as well --70% beads on their way!

Nice guy! I can't wait now ---I'm happy







thanks for the help.. but once I get my humi in order, I'm going to get a bunch of gars that you guys have mentioned, and then ask you what would be a good deal on some of them if you don't mind








[/quote]

no problem at all. hope you get everything up and running soon.

im still waiting on 10 more that i ordered. the upmanns i received are nice, vintage cameroon. i think i'll have one tomorrow to celebrate the coming of the weekend


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm an idiot.. 
Because the humi stuff is comming, I placed a bid on a 5'er of the CAO Criollo's and the 5 Vegas 'A's

I hope, if I win, I get enough time to get the humi going, or I just wasted some $$







--silly me


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

they will be OK if u dont have the humi set up yet, just put them in as soon as u get it set up


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I'm an idiot..
> Because the humi stuff is comming, I placed a bid on a 5'er of the CAO Criollo's and the 5 Vegas 'A's
> 
> I hope, if I win, I get enough time to get the humi going, or I just wasted some $$
> ...


the only way your an idiot on the devil site is if you bid more then you could buy them for.. if you get them just toss em in a tuperware.. but dont put them in the humi until its seasoned, the humi will suck the moisture oit of the cigars


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> that *might* be a little too dry. i say go with what has proven to work, 65% or 70% beads.










I sent them an email, with my concearn about the 60% beads.. He changed my order, and even updated my reciept, and gave me priority shipping as well --70% beads on their way!

Nice guy! I can't wait now ---I'm happy







thanks for the help.. but once I get my humi in order, I'm going to get a bunch of gars that you guys have mentioned, and then ask you what would be a good deal on some of them if you don't mind








[/quote]

number one mistake made with humi's is, people dont wet em down when they get them...make sure when you get your humi, get a damp towel, and wipe ALL the lining inside, all the trays, everything that can absorb water, wipe it down. THEN charge the beads. also, another thing, if you stock your humi all at once with dry cigars, you're gonna want to watch your hygro...when i put over 15 cigars into my 75% humi, the next day it reads 60%...so you're gonna want to watch that...another thing is, more humidity isnt always better, stay in the 75% range, any more and you're asking for mold.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> that *might* be a little too dry. i say go with what has proven to work, 65% or 70% beads.










I sent them an email, with my concearn about the 60% beads.. He changed my order, and even updated my reciept, and gave me priority shipping as well --70% beads on their way!

Nice guy! I can't wait now ---I'm happy







thanks for the help.. but once I get my humi in order, I'm going to get a bunch of gars that you guys have mentioned, and then ask you what would be a good deal on some of them if you don't mind








[/quote]

number one mistake made with humi's is, people dont wet em down when they get them...make sure when you get your humi, get a damp towel, and wipe ALL the lining inside, all the trays, everything that can absorb water, wipe it down. THEN charge the beads. also, another thing, if you stock your humi all at once with dry cigars, you're gonna want to watch your hygro...when i put over 15 cigars into my 75% humi, the next day it reads 60%...so you're gonna want to watch that...another thing is, more humidity isnt always better, stay in the 75% range, any more and you're asking for mold.
[/quote]

actualy most people will tell you to never directly wet the wood of the humidor, both of the humis i have sadi specifically in teh dierections to nnever wipe waterdirectly onto the wood, yuu are much better off being patient and waiting for the evaporation absorbstion process to happen.. additionally 75 percent is kind of on the high side and somethin most people neglect is the temperature, you want to keep it in the 70's so that my mean moving it waay from a heat source or from being in the sun from a window..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i've always wet it down...never had any problems...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> that *might* be a little too dry. i say go with what has proven to work, 65% or 70% beads.










I sent them an email, with my concearn about the 60% beads.. He changed my order, and even updated my reciept, and gave me priority shipping as well --70% beads on their way!

Nice guy! I can't wait now ---I'm happy







thanks for the help.. but once I get my humi in order, I'm going to get a bunch of gars that you guys have mentioned, and then ask you what would be a good deal on some of them if you don't mind








[/quote]

number one mistake made with humi's is, people dont wet em down when they get them...make sure when you get your humi, get a damp towel, and wipe ALL the lining inside, all the trays, everything that can absorb water, wipe it down. THEN charge the beads. also, another thing, if you stock your humi all at once with dry cigars, you're gonna want to watch your hygro...when i put over 15 cigars into my 75% humi, the next day it reads 60%...so you're gonna want to watch that...another thing is, more humidity isnt always better, stay in the 75% range, any more and you're asking for mold.
[/quote]

actualy most people will tell you to never directly wet the wood of the humidor, both of the humis i have sadi specifically in teh dierections to nnever wipe waterdirectly onto the wood, yuu are much better off being patient and waiting for the evaporation absorbstion process to happen.. additionally 75 percent is kind of on the high side and somethin most people neglect is the temperature, you want to keep it in the 70's so that my mean moving it waay from a heat source or from being in the sun from a window..
[/quote]
Correct-temp is more important than humidity-Too much heat and your asking for the promotions of "bugs"-Not enough and we all no what happens then-You want ideally to have humi around 65 to 70 percent-and temp ne where from 68 to 74 give or take a few on the high side!!!

Also if one is not famaliar with "wiping" down the their humi-I suggest just a dish of water be set in place before the introduction of the "beads" or "crystals".


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the info !


> if you get them just toss em in a tuperware..


Should I put anything in the tupperware with them?

I checked cigarbid, and I won the 5 Vegas 'A's.. $9 for a 5 pack--I think that is a great deal, is it??
I'll see if I won the CAO bid in a few mins..










> if you stock your humi all at once with dry cigars, you're gonna want to watch your hygro...when i put over 15 cigars into my 75% humi, the next day it reads 60%...so you're gonna want to watch that...


Thanks for the info!


> yuu are much better off being patient and waiting for the evaporation absorbstion process to happen..


Thanks Nis


> I suggest just a dish of water be set in place before the introduction of the "beads" or "crystals".


Thanks a lot AK!
BRB, checking on my bid


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Yep, won the CAO criollio 5 pack as well... $13.. Less than 1 Dominican Cohiba from the local store.. lol
Does anyone know how much they charge for shipping? -Cigarbid that is..
Oh, and do they send you a reciept, and tell you when they ship?
Thanks again for answering my 1,000,001 questions

I'm starting my humi with a cup of water now









Can you tell me the best way to get the humi going properly? I don't want dry gars..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Yep, won the CAO criollio 5 pack as well... $13.. Less than 1 Dominican Cohiba from the local store.. lol
> Does anyone know how much they charge for shipping? -Cigarbid that is..
> Oh, and do they send you a reciept, and tell you when they ship?
> Thanks again for answering my 1,000,001 questions
> ...


the cost of shipping depends on how they ship. but the average price is around 3-5 dollars. but if you win multiple orders they'll combine the package so that you pay less shipping. my criollos and 5 vegas were combined and i only payed 4 bucks for usps delivery. and yes, they send a receipt with your order and all the info.

what you're doing now is a good way to season the humi. just let it sit and keep an eye on the hygrometer. when it reaches 70-75% is good. because once you stick the cigars in the humi the humidity will drop a bit. min dropped from 75% to 63% overnight with only 10 cigars in tube.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

OK, I also won the La Vieja Habana leather patch 5'er. -ugh, I went overboard.. But after reading the reviews of these 3, I had to try them..
Great prices on cigarbid

The hygrometer hasn't worked on the humi since I first got it (a long time ago) so I won't know what is going on with it until I get my digi.

I have a shot glass in there with distilled water.. I guess it will be monday when I get the beads and the hygrometer.
So, all I have to do is put the water in there until 70%? Then add the beads?

1) Is there any way the box will not get the right humidity level?

2) If so, what might be wrong with it, and is there a way to fix it or do I need to replace it?

3) Will it be a bad idea to put 1oz of beads in a 20ct humi?

4) IF so, do I need to take some out?
Thanks again guys, you have been wonderful in helping me


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> OK, I also won the La Vieja Habana leather patch 5'er. -ugh, I went overboard.. But after reading the reviews of these 3, I had to try them..
> Great prices on cigarbid
> 
> The hygrometer hasn't worked on the humi since I first got it (a long time ago) so I won't know what is going on with it until I get my digi.
> ...


HAHAHAHAH OMG this is why they all it the devil site, no one can pass the deals and everyone gets caried away and ends up with way more cigars tehn hteyahve room for so the next step is a bigger humi bu then you have room for more so you order more but you end up ordering too many so you start a coolerador but now you ahve room for boxes so its back tothe devil site, then wait all the sudden you have about a bajilloion cigars..

HAHAHA so funny see this happen at club stogie all the time

im not that experianced with beads so maybe fatty can help, as far as the humi working or not i cannot imagine why it wouldnt work unless you had it right next to a heater drying it out but it should be fine.. you did get a goo price though on those fivers..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> HAHAHAHAH OMG this is why they all it the devil site, no one can pass the deals and everyone gets caried away and ends up with way more cigars tehn hteyahve room for so the next step is a bigger humi bu then you have room for more so you order more but you end up ordering too many so you start a coolerador but now you ahve room for boxes so its back tothe devil site, then wait all the sudden you have about a bajilloion cigars..
> 
> HAHAHA so funny see this happen at club stogie all the time
> 
> im not that experianced with beads so maybe fatty can help, as far as the humi working or not i cannot imagine why it wouldnt work unless you had it right next to a heater drying it out but it should be fine.. you did get a goo price though on those fivers..


LOL!-- No, I do have room for the 15 that I bought







My humi is a 20ct or 25. The thing is, that my humi isn't quite ready yet lol!
The gars shouldn't be here for another 5 days, and my humi's hygrometer has moved up to 50.. I thought it was broken all these years, I just never set it up right LOL

You are right though, you can get carried away rather quickly







lol --lots of good cigars you can buy while in your living room for a good deal.. I got the La Vieja Habana 'leather patch' 5'er for $9--Glad you told me I got a good deal nis, you guys can straighten me out on that , appreciated!

So, for a lazy sausage sammich football day, I went out and bought 2 singles at the shop.. I got the CAO Brazillia, and the Partagas spanish rosata.. I don't know which to smoke now LOL

So, if I keep the 20ct humi, I may be able to control my spending on gars.. what do you think>?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> HAHAHAHAH OMG this is why they all it the devil site, no one can pass the deals and everyone gets caried away and ends up with way more cigars tehn hteyahve room for so the next step is a bigger humi bu then you have room for more so you order more but you end up ordering too many so you start a coolerador but now you ahve room for boxes so its back tothe devil site, then wait all the sudden you have about a bajilloion cigars..
> 
> HAHAHA so funny see this happen at club stogie all the time
> 
> im not that experianced with beads so maybe fatty can help, as far as the humi working or not i cannot imagine why it wouldnt work unless you had it right next to a heater drying it out but it should be fine.. you did get a goo price though on those fivers..


LOL!-- No, I do have room for the 15 that I bought







My humi is a 20ct or 25. The thing is, that my humi isn't quite ready yet lol!
The gars shouldn't be here for another 5 days, and my humi's hygrometer has moved up to 50.. I thought it was broken all these years, I just never set it up right LOL

You are right though, you can get carried away rather quickly







lol --lots of good cigars you can buy while in your living room for a good deal.. I got the La Vieja Habana 'leather patch' 5'er for $9--Glad you told me I got a good deal nis, you guys can straighten me out on that , appreciated!

So, for a lazy sausage sammich football day, I went out and bought 2 singles at the shop.. I got the CAO Brazillia, and the Partagas spanish rosata.. I don't know which to smoke now LOL

So, if I keep the 20ct humi, I may be able to control my spending on gars.. what do you think>?








[/quote]

the spanish rosada is not as bold as the brazilla..

i forgot what kind of hydrometer are you using?

those analog ones arent alway accuate, to check it you can put a small dish with a tsp off salt and just enough water to cover teh salt into a large zip lock freezer bag with the hydrometer, at room temp for a couple hours this should create a 70 percent humidity so you can see if teh analog meter reads correctly

pretty much anytime you can get your gars for less then 2-3 bucks a stick isnt bad


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks nis.. Right now, I have the analog Hydrometer. But I bought a digi, and 1oz 70% beads from Heartfelt industries.
The package should be here tomorrow, so I'll just wait until it gets here to check it.

Soo, during the wonderful Steeler game (finally) I lit up the CAO Brazillian. It had a slightly spicey, very smooth, and creamy start. It got progressively bolder, with a slight leathery flavor in the middle, and turned slightly peppery and much bolder at it's finish. The cigar was made very well, burned very even, and had a pleasing white ash.
I enjoyed it, went to the nub with it.. 
I give it an overall 8.5

LOL, I sound like a cigar snob! LOL


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

glad you enjoyed the brazilia. theyre one of my favorite smokes at the moment. i'm still looking to try the ESGs.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nice little review there.. one thing about CAO that i have found is teh build and burn quality is near perfect, i have never had a problem with with them being plugged or inconsistant..

i do think my humi levels are out of whack though because the last two cigers i smoked started to explode seems when teh filler gets hot it startsto expand and split the wrapper, so im not sure if from the ciger moisture content ro because im smoking them out side in tehdry cold air?

another suggestion when you smoke if you find the flavor is building up leathery peppery flavors that are over powering the other flavors you might want to purge it to get rid of built up smoke int eh gar, just puff back through the end to blow it out..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> glad you enjoyed the brazilia. theyre one of my favorite smokes at the moment. i'm still looking to try the ESGs.


Very enjoyable, will buy again! Nice oily, dark wrapper.. Strong finish, but didn't knock me out.. The thing lasted over 2 hrs!!!
I can't wait to try the 5 Vegas 'A' series! 


> nice little review there.. one thing about CAO that i have found is teh build and burn quality is near perfect, i have never had a problem with with them being plugged or inconsistant..


Thanks! My first review








It really was a finely crafted stick.. I hope the Criollo's are as finely crafted as the Brazillias..


> if you find the flavor is building up leathery peppery flavors that are over powering the other flavors you might want to purge it to get rid of built up smoke int eh gar, just puff back through the end to blow it out..


Nice suggestion, thanks! I didn't realize that happens!

_*I have more questions..*_ Fatty--Do I add the beads after the humi goes up to 70%?
Also, Do I leave the hygrometer on all the time, or just when I want to check it?
Also, I have these beads.. Do I need to take them out of the tube, or leave them in?? I assume that you leave them in? bah, I'm confused lol

Thanks again


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bumpity...

a bit late for the response, but you leave the beads in the humi, they're what cause the humidity to rise. and the hygrometer should be on 24/7. and yeah, leave them in the tube.

nismo: thanks for the bomb! the gars were sitting at my mom's house for a couple weeks because i didn't have a chance to pick it up (been super busy).


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hyphen said:


> bumpity...
> 
> a bit late for the response, but you leave the beads in the humi, they're what cause the humidity to rise. and the hygrometer should be on 24/7. and yeah, leave them in the tube.
> 
> nismo: thanks for the bomb! the gars were sitting at my mom's house for a couple weeks because i didn't have a chance to pick it up (been super busy).


in that case make sure you give them a slow aclimation to the humi and let them rest for awhile..

i sent them in a bag and they are all in celo so they shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

i just wanted to throw this out there, my cigar humi is still for sale if anyone would be interested, price can be negotiated to what your willing to pay, pm me if interested


----------

